# Let's get bent!



## RichTes (Feb 10, 2010)

I've read mixed reviews about this set before. Almost bought the 44" box on sale for $350 not long ago which has much better reviews in places like Garage Journal.

Rich


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I have this one that use for misc. tool storage. http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/tool-chests-roller-cabinets/11-drawer-roller-cabinet-67421.html

I picked it up for under $170 which is a hard price to beat for a tool cabinet because i needed something quick and cheap. All in all it's not a bad tool box for what it is which is the cheapest rolling tool cabinet I could fine in that size. It is even cheaper than any of the used ones of decent quality I could find around here. It moves ok and seems sturdy enough for me right now, I figure if I get 2-3 years out of it I'll be happy and that gives me time to do built in storage solutions in the shop/garage. It's odd that that you had so many problems with a unit over twice as expensive but I guess that's HF for you.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the same tool box and love it. It was not bent so that is always a good start.

Its a great tool box when in proper working order.

I guess it could be wobbly if you do not have any tools to put in it to weigh it down.

I never really noticed. I picked mine up on sale for closer to $300 from HF.

It has locking casters, hydraulic shocks for the top to open and close. It also has a hanger for paperwork in the top. It also came with drawer liners to keep tools from sliding as easily inside the drawers.

The wide handle makes moving the tool box an easy process and is well made. It also has ample storage which is what I needed. It is better built than my Sears roller bearing drawer tool box, and holds a lot more.

The drawers open and close smoothly and the drawer locking mechanism works as intended.

I have the tool box for many months now and the finish has held up very well to my abuse. Most powder coating is not as resilient.

The question you have to ask yourself is why you would need to spend more? Maybe if you had to move it everyday and it really got a lot of abuse, but mine just sits in the corner of the shop and has done all I have asked of it.

Sorry you got a dinged up tool box but if you do not check them thoroughly, it can happen.

I give the box 5 stars because of its price point. You will not find a better tool box at this price.

I give your review 3 stars.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## AlanJ44 (Nov 16, 2014)

Brad in Texas, you give my review three stars? And again, who are you?


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

> Brad in Texas, you give my review three stars? And again, who are you?
> 
> - AlanJ44


He's the guy that owns the same box. He also has 1017 posts in 146 days. Pretty active member.
Whereas you have 2 posts in 9 days…
My question is who are you?
And why are you reviewing garbage?


----------



## AlanJ44 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think I have dialed the wrong number, excuse me all to hell!


----------



## OldEd (Dec 26, 2013)

I do believe that you made a mistake almost from the start… You said that FEDEX literally dropped it at your door, but you then went to Harbor Freight. Your first recourse should have been FEDEX - they are the ones responsible for the damage. It was up to FEDEX to go back to HF, hat in hand and 'fess up to their little boo-boo. It was up to them to prove that HF had shipped a damaged item, which, of course, HF would be most reluctant to do.

It's too late now, of course, but next time… Remember the piece(s) on TV showing delivery services doing such things as throwing TV sets over the fence and thinking they had "delivered" it?


----------



## bazzz (Aug 31, 2014)

I have the same HF box. It has worked great for me and would buy another one IF I had room.


----------



## AlanJ44 (Nov 16, 2014)

Even though I'm long time married to an English teacher I truly missed getting my point across.
At the "end of the day" and I hate overused phrases, for 300 to HF and 100 for the Waterloo and a little time I put together a massive auxiliary tool box. I'm using it for seldom used tools, parts and project materials. 
Now understand my boxes were just out of square and not bent up like an old Chevrolet truck I once had. That a story for another time.


----------

